# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  auffieren

## Herr Vorragend

Was bedeutet der Begriff "auffieren" ? Hab es schon fter gelesen. Gerade noch im zusammenhang mit Wasserstart. Was bedeutet das?

Gru

----------


## jojo

Das Segel ffnen, um Druck abzulassen. Man verlagert sein Krpergewicht weiter in Richtung Boardmitte (zum Mast), zieht gleichzeitig den Mast zu sich heran und schiebt mit der Segelhand (das ist die nher am Schothorn sitzende) das Schothorn nach Lee (vom Wind weg). Der Wind streicht so am Segel vorbei und dieses erzeugt weniger Vortrieb. So kann man zum Beispiel Geschwindigkeit abbauen, wenn man aufs Ufer zufhrt.

----------


## Schotstart

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=auffieren

----------


## Herr Vorragend

@ jojo: Danke fr die ausfhrliche antwort. 

@ Schotstart: Googlen kann ich selbst, danke!  Aber wofr ist die rubrik hier sonst? Damit man hier die begriffe sammelt oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?

----------


## Redaktion

Auffieren beim Wasserstart wird direkt nach dem Aufsteigen erforderlich. Fr den Lift aus dem Wasser braucht man viel Druck im Segel, diesen Schwung muss man 'loswerden' sobald man vom Segel in den Stand gezogen wird. Typischer Einsteigerfehler: Das Segel hat soviel Druck, dass man direkt weiter bers Board gezogen wird und man in Lee aufs Segel strzt. Fortgeschrittene nutzen den Schwung, um dadurch das Board in Bewegung (Gleitfahrt) zu bringen. Einsteiger knnen durch das Auffieren (ffnen des Schothorms) diesen Durck ablassen.
Hier findest du noch eine Beschreibung zum Wasserstart:
http://www.windsurfen-lernen.de/wasserstart.htm
Gre

----------

